# New Pics of Junior Does :)



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's some pics of some of our jr. does. I just love posting them somewhere. . . .  Quite a few people on here really liked Leona so I thought to add some new pics of my little girl.  She's soooo cute!!!! I just love my little brat! 

Leona surveying the pasture from her "lofty" position 









A bad photo of Leona









Claribelle; her neck looks so short in this pic  (left) and Lyla (right)
















Claribelle, Lyla, and Leona fighting over the bucket









Adelaide - "Addie" she is quite pregnant in these pics, due in January - any guesses??? 
















Sassy Delais (Sarai's June baby) telling off Addie









Cessy isn't one of our junior does (obviously) anywho, I thought this pic was cute, she's a "sitting goat", I love "sitting goats!" She is very pregnant!! She had quads her last kidding and I'm thinking she'll have quads again, she's due mid-November. Oh, that fuzziness in the right corner is our little llama, Mimi. 
















Sorry about all the pics but I just kept finding more that I wanted to share! :roll:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute cute cute!!! They all are darling! And the sitting doe is to funny. I love when they sit...it's the cutest thing! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all just adorable!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks. They're my little "pride and joys".


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

You sure do have some beautiful girls there! They are all just too adoradable!!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

So Cute!!
Leona is always gonna be my favourite


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

the sitting little one ...so cute...........actually all of them are...........


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girls....I do think you'll get lotsa babies from Cessy again...she looks like thats the ONLY comfie position she has! lol


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Pretty girls, we call my oldest niece Addie which is short for Adaline.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What adorable goaties. I love the one that is sitting - her color is really pretty!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!



> I love the one that is sitting - her color is really pretty!


Yep, she is pretty unique. A dilute broken buckskin with "mascara" around her eyes.  That's what my aunt called it. It does look like she had a whole lot of fun with some black eyeliner.  I sure hope she has at least triplets. All of her kids from her last kidding were broken buckskin (she was bred to a solid black buck, go figure).


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't you dare be sorry for sharing those beautiful does!! They are SO adorable. I love the sitting pic.

I want to teach my buck to sit.


----------

